# حمل اهم برنامج في حياتك علي الاطلاق بمساحة 1.2 ميجابيت



## وليد محمد عطية (11 مايو 2010)

حمل برنامج القران الكريم 
البرنامج عبارة عن القران الكريم وتفسيرة والبحث فية وامور اخري وانشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/8dbK_fOB/Quran__.html


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## badawy200880 (11 مايو 2010)

حقيقى اهم برنامج فى حياة الاتسان
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل أحسن البرامج


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (12 مايو 2010)

انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (13 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (13 مايو 2010)

الله يحفظك


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (13 مايو 2010)

لذين يعتقدون بأن المال هو كل شيء ، يعملون من أجله أي شيء -
كوارث الدنيا بسبب اننا نقول نعم بسرعة ، ولانقول لا ببطء -


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (13 مايو 2010)

أحيانا تعتقد أن بعض الناس أقل ذكاء كي يستحقوا تقديرك لحقيقة ما يفعلون ..‏.
والواقع أنك تستصغرهم على جهل منك فلا تحتقرن إنساناً ولا تستصغرن شخصاً ولا تعيب مخلوقاً
دخل طفل صغير لمحل الحلاقة ..‏
فهمس الحلاق للزبون : هذا أغبى طفل ‏في العالم ...انتظر وأنا أثبت لك'
وضع الحلاق درهم بيد و25 فلسا باليد الاخرى
نادى الولد وعرض عليه المبلغين أخذ الولد ال25 فلساً ومشى
قال الحلاق: ألم أقل لك هذا الولد لا يتعلم أبداً...وفي كل مرة يكرر نفس الأمر
عندما خرج الزبون من المحل قابل الولد خارجاً من محل الايس ‏كريم
فدفعته الحيرة أن يسأل الولد
تقدم منه وسأله لماذا تأخذ الـ25 فلساً كل مرة ولا تأخذ الدرهم ؟؟؟
قال الولد: لأن اليوم الذي آخذ فيه الدرهم تنتهي اللعبة..!!ـ


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (13 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (14 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ماهرحسن (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
تم التحميل ويعمل بنجاح


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (14 مايو 2010)

انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (14 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## simo1000 (14 مايو 2010)

attention virus


----------



## عزت محروس (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (15 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## rmah mhdy (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وربنا يحفظك


----------



## lutfi salha (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (17 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (17 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (18 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (20 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويحفضك من كل سوء
وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## NOORALDIN (22 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (23 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير​*


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (23 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير​*


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (24 مايو 2010)

اللهم تقبل عملة يا الله 
واغفر له ولوالدية وللمسلمين


----------



## mohie sad (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (26 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (29 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## odwan (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (31 مايو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (2 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamedazab (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## z-20-1-h (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك هل بالامكان رفعه على موقع آخر four sared لايعمل عندنا هل ممكن عزيري


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (3 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (4 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (6 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (9 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## عمرو المنزلاوى (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا وعن الامه الاسلاميه وجعله الله فى ميزانك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (12 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## هشام راغب (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كتير


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (14 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (20 يونيو 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## yasser_uv (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saleemra (24 يونيو 2010)

sgسلام عليكم مشكوريييييين


----------



## saleemra (24 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم


----------



## saleemra (24 يونيو 2010)

سلام عليكم مشكورين:56:


----------



## hamdy khedawy (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elgazaly (27 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (4 أغسطس 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (10 أغسطس 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## body55 (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
زززززززززززززززززززززووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## soso elmasry (14 أغسطس 2010)

الله يكرمك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (27 أغسطس 2010)

*انشرو للفائدة والثواب وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (27 أغسطس 2010)

*thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (28 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير​


----------



## magdy_blal (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللةكل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
واثابنا معك من منالثواب العظيم


----------



## محمد عميرة (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 أغسطس 2010)

تحذير
البرنامج به فيروس
​


----------



## ghadasayed (1 مارس 2012)

الله يزيد من الصالحين


----------



## mohamed zehiry (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السيد التحفه (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السيد التحفه (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (2 مارس 2012)

والله احلى برنامج , جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## albsqlony (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (4 مارس 2012)

*احسنتم ياأخي.. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Eng.zeky (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmde2008 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانشرو للفائدة


----------



## kazali016 (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (8 مارس 2012)

نفع الله الناس به وجزاك الله قدر النفع حسنااااااات


----------

